# oem xenon



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

my touareg didnt come with xenon, if i buy a set of oem xenon housing with ballast and xenon bulbs. will it plug in and play?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

This question has been asked many times. No one has ever done it and reported back here. So try it and tell us if it works. Then we will know for sure and can add it to the FAQs.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

One reason why nobody has done it is it very expensive. Cost of an OEM housing with motor is $$$$. Cost of OEM Ballast and Bulb is $$$. You are better off getting an aftermarket Xenon Kit for your current Halogen projectors and retro fitting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (spikeital)*

But occasionally you see Touareg headlights on eBay and they are usually not that expensive.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (spockcat)*

True, but why pay for housing when nobody is even sure if it will work.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But occasionally you see Touareg headlights on eBay and they are usually not that expensive. 

they headlights are usually sold not in pairs. only if you are really determined you will wait for a year to buy both.
as spikeital says, you may later find out that they do not work.
an aftermarket is "safer".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_they headlights are usually sold not in pairs. only if you are really determined you will wait for a year to buy both.
as spikeital says, you may later find out that they do not work.
an aftermarket is "safer".

Actually there is a left and a right on two different auctions right now. While they do not include the control module, you could probably get the housings with bulbs for less than $400 total.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (spockcat)*

Control Module? Is that the Ballast for the Xenon bulb? If so the bulb is worthless without it. Or is that the leveling unit?


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

i guess i'll be the first one to try it


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

anyone know if the plug in the back of the oem xenon is the same as the one in halogen headlight


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (black02a4)*

Mabey this can help.It shows a pic of the plug for one with the xenons.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (black02a4)*

I had assumed that there was a controller for the lights, regardless of make. I see I was wrong after digging through my VAG-COM Codes thread and finding this post.
I'd be wiling to ber: No controller, no Xenons.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If it's anything like the Jetta, yes, they will "plug and play" with somewhat reduced functionality- ie. no auto-level. Also, you have to buy a 12-10 pin adapter for the OEM Jetta HIDs to make them "plug and play."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_If it's anything like the Jetta, yes, they will "plug and play" with somewhat reduced functionality- ie. no auto-level. Also, you have to buy a 12-10 pin adapter for the OEM Jetta HIDs to make them "plug and play."

They may very well be plug and play except for a VAGCOM mod to inform the car that you have xenons. But until some brave soul trys it, we will not really know for sure.
EDIT: Then again, it may not work at all as I notice that in our VAGCOM COMPARISON THREAD, several non-xenon cars are listed and they don't have any such light controllers, so there may be nothing to switch.


_Modified by spockcat at 12:20 AM 1-22-2005_


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

i'll try to install it once i get the headlight and let everyone know


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (black02a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black02a4* »_i'll try to install it once i get the headlight and let everyone know

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you are the man!


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (****us)*

Let us know how it works out for you, i would be interested in the same mod. Thanks for being the guineau pig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (black02a4)*















Couple of beers for the brave!!!
I'll ask the VW dealer when I get there for the scheduled revision. At least he should be able to tell me what are the timings. If it's really plug-n-play, then should just be a quick visit.
Good luck!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (black02a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black02a4* »_i'll try to install it once i get the headlight and let everyone know

any news?


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (****us)*

not yet. i am still waiting for the headlights to arrive. i i win the ebay auction almost 2 weeks ago. and still have not recieve it. i let everyone know once i get the headlight installed


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (black02a4)*

Good luck


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Shoop405)*

Just to let you know I have installed a Xenon kit on my car, took me around 2 hours, only problem was a mix-up between + and -. Look great, works very well - and no light alarm in dashboard thou the kit only uses 35W and gives you 300% more light. Still need to get the control box proper fixed in the motor bay. http://www.autoxenon.com











_Modified by quattroTDI at 8:00 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*

Control box meaning the Ballast? If so you can try the spot for the OEM ballast location underneath the housing.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

spikeital, OEM location under light housing or in car? Look at the added photo please.


_Modified by quattroTDI at 7:11 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*

OEM location under the light housing. Couldn't see your picture. Check mine. From my old V6 Non-Xenon Housing. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...hotos


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_OEM location under the light housing. Couldn't see your picture. Check mine. From my old V6 Non-Xenon Housing. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...hotos

Now that you own a car with xenons, why don't you take the same photos so they can be compared? I even wonder if the connectors in the back are the same on both models.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I could do that! I'll try to get that up in the next couple of days.







From what I remember the connectors are identical. Only thing different was the wiring in the housing for the ballast.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Thanks for the photos of the OEM xenon installation – I’ll try and fix my installation, this is how it looks so far…


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*

Can you actually plug it in with those wires protruding from the back of the housing? From what I remember the OEM wires are via the bottom of the housing not the back.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Yes without too much trouble….. ;c) the right side in driving direction is a little bit difficult.


_Modified by quattroTDI at 8:11 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## johncmng (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*

I maybe able to give you a hand. What are the demension of the ballast?


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (johncmng)*

That would be great! Thanks. Dimensions are 102 x 75 x 33 mm. (50 mm.) with cable plug-in.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry if I missed it, but what is the cost of the Xenon kit and any accessories needed for installling the conversion.
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*

You are welcome – and you didn’t miss it – I never told. DKK 2.950,00 – that’s around 393 EUROS, no additional accessories needed all is included in the kit. It’s possible to get spare H7 socket xenon bulb – see picture earlier in this thread.
By the way it doesn’t look to me as there is space for the ballast under the headlight underneath the headlight adjust rod?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*

I agree. You would need to cut with a dremel to be able to get it further in the housing then seal is with some sort of plastic foam. If you can find an alternate postion on the housing that would be better but good luck. Not many places as I am sure you already know.


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

I decided not to install theose xenon oem headlight. Instead, I installed aftermarket HID kit for the headlight and fog light this weekend. I used Mcculloch HID System. I had those hid on my integra for 3 years before. it looks great and had no problem at all. Color temp is 10000k. when i first install the hid for the headlight. it doesnt work. the light is on but was flicking like those party light. and then i remember there is a xenon setting under cent. elect. I added 128 to my original code(DRL is already turned off before). and turn the light on again. It works perfectly. the HID kit for the headlight is all plug in and play. i mounted the ballast with zip ties behind the headlight and it fits right in. as for the fog light. its plug in and play too. however. the connector is a little bit different and doesnt fit into the factory harness very well. what i did is to plug the hid wires (1 positive & 1 negative) directly in to the oem harness and wrap a lot of water proof elect. tapes around the wires to prevent water gets in. and also prevent the 2 wires touch each other. 


_Modified by black02a4 at 4:58 AM 2-14-2005_


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

here is the link for pictures
pic DCS01897, DCS01898 & DCS01894: comparsion between xenon(passenger side) and halogen(driver side)
pic DCS01899 & DCS01900: halogen headlight with xenon fog light(day/night)
pic DCS01904: xenon headlight with xenon fog light
http://tw.pg.photos.yahoo.com/...hotos

_Modified by black02a4 at 4:36 AM 2-14-2005_

_Modified by black02a4 at 4:48 AM 2-14-2005_


_Modified by black02a4 at 5:06 AM 2-14-2005_


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

if anyone have some questions, just let me know. i'll be happy to help you out.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

whats it cost?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

Nice job. What wattage ballast did you use for the headlights and fogs? 35? Reason why I ask is if you are running to hot your might melt the housing for the fogs. 
Please post some pics of the twisty ties that you did for the ballast. I think that is the hardest part is figuring out how to mount it in another location besides the OEM location. 
Thxs,
Spikeit


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (doug goldberg)*

it cost me a little bit less then $300 for 1 hid kit(you will need 2 kits if you want both hid fog light and hid headlight). i get them from a good friend of mine who sells hid. if anyone need some good price, let me know


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

Huuum, I have the oem Xenons. Can I have only the fog lights ?
Thanks


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

Black02a4,
What kit did you use for the fogs? I have an Philips 2DS 4100k H7 Kit from my old 2001 A4 Audi. Did you use an H7 kit? If so the 2DS should be fine as the 2DR are for non projectors lights. If you have install pics for the fogs please post. Would like to know where you mounted the ballast for the fogs to keep them protected from the elements. 

Spikeital


_Modified by spikeital at 4:06 PM 2-14-2005_


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (spikeital)*

i am using 35w ballasts for both fog and headlight. the oem fog light housing should be strong enough to stand a little extra heat without any problem. it is not hot enough to actually melt the housing. i dont think i ever heard anyone melt their housing on any car before. 
i'll take some pics on mounting the ballasts when i get time. the space behind the housing is the only mounting area i can think of. halogen housing is different than the xenon housing. the oem ballast is actually build in to the xenon housing. the halogen housing doesnt have the space for it.


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (2YY4U)*

yes, if you already have oem xenon. all you need to do is add a hid kit to ur fog light.(much easier to mount the ballast and no need to vag com for fog light)


----------



## black02a4 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: oem xenon (spikeital)*

the touareg halogen headlight use h7. the fog light use h11. if your d2s hid with h7 adapter works with your old audi a4 halogen headlight. it should also work with ur touareg halogen headlight(both h7). the fog probably wont works because it use h11. 
there is a lot of space you can use to mount the ballast for fog light. the ballast is already Weather/ water proof sealed. you can mount anywhere you want without worry about rain/snow.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*

Black,
Thxs for the info. I already have the OEM Xenon's on my V8. Was curious if I could use my old H7 kit on the Fogs. You awnsered my question.







So if anybody is looking for an H7 kit let me know. 
PS I have heard many housing with 55 Watt Halogen bulbs melt. BUt you are correct 35 Watt Xenon's should be fine in the Fogs. 
Spikeital


----------



## phml (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: oem xenon (black02a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black02a4* »_i am using 35w ballasts for both fog and headlight. the oem fog light housing should be strong enough to stand a little extra heat without any problem. it is not hot enough to actually melt the housing. i dont think i ever heard anyone melt their housing on any car before. 
i'll take some pics on mounting the ballasts when i get time. the space behind the housing is the only mounting area i can think of. halogen housing is different than the xenon housing. the oem ballast is actually build in to the xenon housing. the halogen housing doesnt have the space for it.

So where did you mount the ballast for the headlights? You link above to pics is no longer working...thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: oem xenon (phml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phml* »_
So where did you mount the ballast for the headlights? You link above to pics is no longer working...thanks.

This thread is 3 years old. If you really want an answer, you might want to PM the original poster as he may no longer visit this forum on a regular basis.


----------

